# Những điều cần lưu ý khi các mom sinh con vào mùa đông



## Vietcorset (14/12/18)

Hầu hết các bà mẹ khi sinh con vào mùa đông thì đều gặp những vấn đề lo lắng hơn là với bà bầu có dự kiến sinh nở vào mùa hè. Vào mùa hè với thời buổi công nghệ hiện đại tiên tiến như hiện nay thì việc có điều hòa máy lạnh đã giải quyết được vấn đề nóng bức cho các mẹ. Trong khi đó mùa đông lại là một vấn đề nan giải.

*Sinh con vào mùa đông các mẹ cần chuẩn bị những gì?*

Việc chăm sóc trẻ sơ sinh vào mùa đông giá lạnh cần quan tâm rất nhiều, hơn hẳn là những bé sinh vào mùa hè hay mùa thu mát mẻ.

Vào mùa đông khi cơ thể của trẻ còn non yếu, sức đề kháng lúc này tương đối kém, nếu không may trẻ bị nhiễm lạnh thì rất dễ mắc các bệnh về hô hấp, viêm phổi hoặc là viêm phế quản.

Tuy nhiên theo chia sẻ của bác sĩ ở bệnh viện phụ sản thì đối với sản phụ sau sinh, việc kiêng cữ sau khi sinh con vào mùa đông cũng đơn giản hơn rất nhiều so với mùa hè nóng bức.

Cũng giống như những mùa khác mẹ bầu nào có dự kiến sinh vào mùa đông cần chuẩn bị mọi thứ cần thiết như quần áo dài cho mẹ, tã, áo yếm cho bé,…. nên chuẩn bị đầy đủ bắt đầu từ tháng thứ 7.

Tuy nhiên khác với mùa hè, mùa đông các mẹ cần chuẩn bị nhiều quần áo, chăn để giữ ấm cho bé đồng thời phải sắm thêm các phụ kiện như mũ, bao chân,tay các loại dày dặn, khăn, yếm các loại tã,…vì thời tiết lạnh khiến bé dễ tè nhiều hơn mà nếu gặp mưa phùn thì quần áo sẽ rất lâu khô.





​
Sau khi sinh con, sữa mẹ sẽ có thể chưa về ngay, nhất là với mẹ sinh mổ thì có thể khoảng 2-3 ngày sau mới có sữa nên vì vậy mẹ cần chuẩn bị một hộp sữa nhỏ dành cho trẻ từ 0-6 tháng tuổi và một bình bú cỡ nhỏ nhất cho bé. Nhớ mang theo lọ nước muối để vệ sinh mắt mũi cho con sau khi chào đời.

Để giữ ấm cho bé tốt nhất, mẹ nên chuẩn bị thêm đèn sưởi để bật khi tắm cho bé mà không bị lạnh. Các mẹ có thể lắp thêm điều hòa 2 chiều để khi nhiệt độ xuống thấp vào mùa đông bật lên giúp giữ nhiệt độ trong phòng được ổn định.






​*Những lưu ý khi sinh con vào mùa đông*
Có một số tập quán tồn tại ở một số vùng là phụ nữ sau sinh nằm trên giường và dưới là một chậu than để sưởi ấm khi sinh vào mùa đông. Nhưng đây thực sự là một quan niệm sai lầm vì khi đốt than, lượng khí CO2 từ than không được thoát ra ngoài dễ gây ngạt thở, nhất là đối với trẻ sơ sinh sức khỏe còn yếu.

Đặc biệt khi vào mùa đông các mẹ cần lưu ý giữ cơ thể sạch sẽ sau khi sinh vì mẹ là người tiếp xúc với bé nhiều nhất, sẽ không tốt nếu cả mẹ và con đều không vệ sinh đúng cách hàng ngày. Ngoài ra cũng nên nghiên cứu các bài tập nhẹ nhàng, đeo gen nịt bụng để giữ gìn sức khỏe và lấy lại vóc dáng  sau sinh


----------

